# Pregnant doeling??!!...pics included



## Gabriella (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello friends! I'm very new to keeping goats. I bought my first 2 alpine/nubian almost 5 month old sister doelings about 2 weeks ago. I began to notice 1 of the doelings was growing in the belly area and the area near her utter area began looking puffed up as well. I spoke to the original owner and it turns out a buck got into their pen a few times in the last month or so. I'm worried because she's only about 50lbs. Does she look like she could be expecting???


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 25, 2020)

Your best bet is to pull blood and send off a pregnancy test. They're not expensive. She could just be precocious. I personally have not had a goat start to build an udder 1 month after being bred. It's usually closer to 8 weeks from delivering they will have a small udder.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 26, 2020)

I thought I read on here in a different thread that some first time dairy Does will develop udders very early on into a pregnancy?


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 26, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I thought I read on here in a different thread that some first time dairy Does will develop udders very early on into a pregnancy?





chickens really said:


> I thought I read on here in a different thread that some first time dairy Does will develop udders very early on into a pregnancy?


I have no clue. I personally have never experienced that.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 26, 2020)

Do a blood test. 
She can be luted to save her life if done in the right time frame if positive from what I understand. 80-90 pounds is usually the cutoff for first time breeders.
If she's negative she's probably just growing up.


----------



## SaanenMom (Sep 3, 2020)

No, she doesn't look pregnant...but at one month she wouldn't. As others said above, have the vet pull blood and test for pregnancy. If the vet doesn't test, then go to https://www.biotracking.com/ You can ship to a lab close to you or to the main lab. She would need to be 35 days pregnant for testing. 

My Saanens develop a precocious udder around 8 mths due to heavy milk lines. I have given Lutelyse.....aborts any animal and humans and also cycles them...at 3 mths along thinking that the girls weren't cycling, when, in fact, the buck got in with the girls and they were preggers. They cycled about 40 days later and bred then.


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 3, 2020)

She doesn't look pregnant.  Swelling/growth in the body/belly area can be from development of the rumen.  They are on forage it looks like.  Roughage helps develop the rumen/  What breed of buck got into the pen?  If it was an standard dairy Alpine type in mid August he probably wasn't in rut.  If standard dairy Nubian, he could be in rut then since some Nubians will come into rut in August.   Since the does are only 5 months old, they may not have cycled yet to be breedable.  Ask the breeder if there were older does in the pen as well and if they were cycling.  Was the buck a yong kid just separated from his mother and trying to get back with her rather than interested in breeding?  

Usually when breeding our Nubian dairy does as "yearlings" they were at least 10 months old,  5 months is not unheard of, but is very young.  If they were straight standard Alpine breeds, I would think they would not be pregnant simply because it is awfully early in the year for those breeds to be cycling and/or in rut.  

If you are worried, have the vet draw blood for a preg check.  Depending on what the breeder says, I would think probably not pregnant, just growing larger.  You want a large rumen for adequate intake and processing of nourishment during pregnancy and lactation.


----------

